# Hilfe ! ! ! Stevens MTB gestohlen ! ! !



## RogerRobert (10. September 2006)

Hallo Leute,

vor kurzem ist in Raisen, in der Nähe von Birkenau (Weinheim) das Rad meiner Freundin gestohlen worden. Ich geb mal eine grobe Beschreibung durch, es wäre toll wenn ihr die Augen aufhalten könntet. Falls jemand das Rad sehen sollte, bitte unbedingt mir Bescheid geben. Am besten über PM. Ich bin mir sicher, dass es bei Wiederbeschaffung eine Art Finderlohn geben wird. 

Zum Rad:
Schwarz-weißer stevens Rahmen, recht kleine Größe. 
Rote Marzzochi Bomber Gabel
Neon gelbe Magura HS33-Bremsen
Xt-Schaltwerk und Kurbel
Straßenbereifungen

Das Rad ist schon etwas älter, aber immernoch ein top Teil.

Ich wäre sehr dankbar für eure Mithilfe. 


MfG Farby


----------



## 4x4 (13. September 2006)

hab`s bei uns in`s Forum gesetzt,
da kommen Leute aus Raisen und Umgebung.

http://flugforum.gleitschirmflieger-lindenfels.de/viewtopic.php?p=4964#4964

Viel Glück,
Reinhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RogerRobert (13. September 2006)

Ja super, das ist nett. Ich habe allerdings wenig Hoffnung...

Gruß Farby


----------



## RogerRobert (21. September 2006)

Sehr geil, hat sich erledigt 

Der Dieb wurde geschnappt, nachdem er auf ner Kerwe Jemandem von seiner Tat berichtet hat. Irgendjemand hat das mitbekommen und die Polizei informiert. Bei ihm ist das Rad dann auch gefunden worden. 

Glück gehabt...

Ride on Farby


----------



## 4x4 (21. September 2006)

Super,

die Welt ist ein Dorf und in Dörfern läuft so was nicht.
So hat die Kerwe doch noch was gutes.

Grüße,
Reinhard


----------



## RogerRobert (21. September 2006)

Allerdings.

Und danke nochmal für die Verbreitung meines Postes.

Gruß Farby


----------



## easymtbiker (21. September 2006)

RogerRobert schrieb:


> Sehr geil, hat sich erledigt
> 
> Der Dieb wurde geschnappt, nachdem er auf ner Kerwe Jemandem von seiner Tat berichtet hat. Irgendjemand hat das mitbekommen und die Polizei informiert. Bei ihm ist das Rad dann auch gefunden worden.


hey, das ist doch nicht wahr, oder?

aber echt: glück gehabt!


----------



## Ferg (24. September 2006)

Pferdediebe hat man früher ........
Was macht man heute mit Raddieben?


----------

